# Funny Ems phrases



## wannabeHFD (Jan 14, 2013)

One of my instructors had a name for when the old ladies at the churches get really active And faint. He called it an "overdose of the holy ghost"

any of y'all have different names for things like that?


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 14, 2013)

Kansas Sign.

Ammonia Deficiency (needed a little ammonia inhalant t perk em up).

The entire Tens-code except 4,8, 19, and 7.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

If you read Kelly Grayson's book, it's full of these nuggets.

One of my favorites is "Tachylordia with a junctional Jesus" 

That's when you pick up the old woman who's rocking back-and-forth moaning, "Lordy, Lordy, Lordy, Lordy, Jesus! Lordy, Lordy"


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 15, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> If you read Kelly Grayson's book, it's full of these nuggets.
> 
> One of my favorites is "Tachylordia with a junctional Jesus"
> 
> That's when you pick up the old woman who's rocking back-and-forth moaning, "Lordy, Lordy, Lordy, Lordy, Jesus! Lordy, Lordy"



HAhahaha! Hadn't head that one in years! Thanks!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 16, 2013)

I've heard it called a "jumpin' Jesus" and a "holy roller"


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 16, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Kansas Sign.




What's Kansas sign?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> What's Kansas sign?



Asystole. It's flat. Like Kansas.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 16, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Asystole. It's flat. Like Kansas.



Ah ok. Never been to Kansas before


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 16, 2013)

I've heard some of the more uncouth folks speak of "status hispanicus," which is actually a pretty accurate description.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 16, 2013)

TTTR: Tooth to Tattoo Ratio


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 16, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> I've heard some of the more uncouth folks speak of "status hispanicus," which is actually a pretty accurate description.



The technical term is HP, which is the abbreviation for Hispanic Panic. Not to be confused with a Triple E, an Ethnic Emotional Episode


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 16, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> The technical term is HP, which is the abbreviation for Hispanic Panic. Not to be confused with a Triple E, an Ethnic Emotional Episode



:rofl: I think I'll be making use of the latter




Chase said:


> TTTR: Tooth to Tattoo Ratio



Now this could be empirically validated!


----------



## CritterNurse (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's two more I've come across:
Guano Psychosis - bat:censored: crazy
Status Dramaticus - overly dramatic faking or attention seeking behavior


----------



## Bullets (Jan 16, 2013)

Picking up the "O"s and "Q"s

Patient suffered from FDGB (fall down go boom)


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 17, 2013)

Pt has TMB: Too Many Birthdays


----------



## Agent Cooper (Jan 17, 2013)

wannabeHFD said:


> One of my instructors had a name for when the old ladies at the churches get really active And faint. He called it an "overdose of the holy ghost"
> 
> any of y'all have different names for things like that?



My instructor called it "syncopal Sunday" and specified that one lady had to be fanning the other with a piece of cardboard.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> TTTR: Tooth to Tattoo Ratio




Always important for any CC that starts with two dudes.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Always important for any CC that starts with two dudes.



Well me and Bubba thought it would be cool if we.....


----------



## medic308 (Jan 17, 2013)

An excuse I've heard for not coming in to work. Anal glaucoma. He just can't see his *** coming in to work today


----------



## Joe (Jan 17, 2013)

I always liked urban outdoors man.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 17, 2013)

Marijuana is everywhere in my region, so "pot overdose" calls are not uncommon, usually among teens and first-time users who freak out.  

Reefer Sadness


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 17, 2013)

"And how will you be paying for this today?".


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 19, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Asystole. It's flat. Like Kansas.



Here that would be called a Saskatchewan Sign.

I think I'm going to start spreading that...


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jan 20, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Here that would be called a Saskatchewan Sign.
> 
> I think I'm going to start spreading that...



Whoa there Mr. Alberta!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2013)

NMS.

New Mom Syndrome


----------



## Earthworm Jim (Jan 21, 2013)

saskvolunteer said:


> Whoa there Mr. Alberta!



Hey, Alberta has at least SOME mountains, I've seen Corner Gas, Sask is pretty darn flat


----------



## wannabeHFD (Feb 5, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Marijuana is everywhere in my region, so "pot overdose" calls are not uncommon, usually among teens and first-time users who freak out.
> 
> Reefer Sadness


The district I serve is just above being a ghetto and packed with group homes and low end apartments. Ive had a few calls like that, but every one was taking other stuff on the side.


----------



## CMHills (Feb 8, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Here's two more I've come across:
> Guano Psychosis - bat:censored: crazy
> Status Dramaticus - overly dramatic faking or attention seeking behavior



AOD - Acute Onset Dramatitis

Also, for those calls from folks who think there's something wrong when there isn't, we usually suspect a case of Mundane Living Syndrome.


----------



## chillybreeze (Feb 10, 2013)

CMHills said:


> AOD - Acute Onset Dramatitis
> 
> Also, for those calls from folks who think there's something wrong when there isn't, we usually suspect a case of Mundane Living Syndrome.





Wish there was a like button for this!


----------



## wannabeHFD (Mar 23, 2013)

CMHills said:


> AOD - Acute Onset Dramatitis



Best one I've heard to describe a call to a traffic stop where the woman was going into labor. She was 5months pregnant and was fine when she first got pulled over...


----------



## CANDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

wannabeHFD said:


> Best one I've heard to describe a call to a traffic stop where the woman was going into labor. She was 5months pregnant and was fine when she first got pulled over...



Is it still Braxton Hicks if its intentional? :rofl:


----------



## wannabeHFD (Mar 23, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Is it still Braxton Hicks if its intentional? :rofl:


Only if its coupled with the common disease known as stupidity. Clearly she didnt think it through if she was trying to get out of a $100-$200 ticket and opted for an $800 car ride


----------



## Boogster (Mar 31, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> If you read Kelly Grayson's book, it's full of these nuggets.
> 
> One of my favorites is "Tachylordia with a junctional Jesus"
> 
> That's when you pick up the old woman who's rocking back-and-forth moaning, "Lordy, Lordy, Lordy, Lordy, Jesus! Lordy, Lordy"



man i loved reading that!


----------



## AzValley (Apr 4, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Marijuana is everywhere in my region, so "pot overdose" calls are not uncommon, usually among teens and first-time users who freak out.
> 
> Reefer Sadness



Still waiting for this call :wacko:


----------



## Turborg (Jun 23, 2013)

I live in a student town known for our terrible drinking culture ans one we use quite often is PFO - Pissed and Fell Over.


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Jun 29, 2013)

"Pt is clearly Whiskey-Tango."

(White trash)


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

jefftherealmccoy said:


> "Pt is clearly Whiskey-Tango."
> 
> (White trash)



We use whiskey tango when talking about our C shift :lol:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 29, 2013)

Along the lines of status dramaticus, you could note that the patient is a BOH- bag of hormones.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jun 30, 2013)

Telling a hospital in a radio report that the patient is "traige appropriate" is generally a nice discreet way to say that their complaint is BS.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 30, 2013)

[redacted.... already made this joke...]


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> The technical term is HP, which is the abbreviation for Hispanic Panic. Not to be confused with a Triple E, an Ethnic Emotional Episode



Dear god we see that all the time lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 30, 2013)

Relevant to this thread:

http://forums.studentdoctor.net/showthread.php?t=1009216

My favorite is the tachlodia with an occasional junctional Jesus.


----------



## v3nn3m (Jul 1, 2013)

Chase said:


> TTTR: Tooth to Tattoo Ratio




lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 2, 2013)

Incarceritis.


----------



## Casey Sanders (Jul 2, 2013)

since i fear most anyone on this Thursday will be getting an overabundance of these
drs- drunken redneck syndrome
usually determined by heavy presence of etoh, altered mental, vomitus, and rash decisions, the later being our chief complaint.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jul 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> Incarceritis.



This.  

Another favorite is the "Be advised, we're coming in with a Code Brown"


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Jul 10, 2013)

These always make me chuckle-

DRT- Dead Right There
DFO- Done Falled Over


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2013)

DFO is "done fell out".

I say, "what happened to her?"

The guy with the positive tattoo/tooth ratio says, "I dunno man, she just done fell out" 

Southern vernacular for syncope.

The first time I heard it, I asked, "what did she fall out of?" Everybody looked at me like I was stupid. Which, I guess I was.


----------



## NPO (Jul 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> DFO is "done fell out".
> 
> I say, "what happened to her?"
> 
> ...



I've also heard it as done fell over.


----------



## UndeadEMT (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sleeping beauty*

Our ER doc called a sedated Pt sleeping beauty.


----------



## EMT B (Aug 2, 2013)

My dad put "entropy" as a patients chief complaint


----------



## IdiotBrain (Aug 27, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> The technical term is HP, which is the abbreviation for Hispanic Panic. Not to be confused with a Triple E, an Ethnic Emotional Episode



Around here I've only ever heard them referred to as "Extreme MA", which is of course an extreme mexican attack.


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 29, 2013)

Charlie Foxtrot...

also referred to as Cluster F*** referring to the calls where you have a million people on scene usually accidents or a glory call and everyone wants to do their own thing. Or calls where half the county is dispatched and no one knows whats going on or what they are doing or planning to do.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 29, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Charlie Foxtrot...
> 
> also referred to as Cluster F*** referring to the calls where you have a million people on scene usually accidents or a glory call and everyone wants to do their own thing. Or calls where half the county is dispatched and no one knows whats going on or what they are doing or planning to do.



Around here that's a typical structure fire response.


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Around here that's a typical structure fire response.




Same here. we have the locals hitting a 2nd and 3rd alarm as soon as they get on location. By the time the crews roll fires out.


----------



## Mtnmedic (Oct 29, 2014)

"Ashes to ashes,
dust to dust,
improve our response times,
we must, we must!"


----------



## Mtnmedic (Oct 29, 2014)

Also for those who are just plain jerks...we recognize they suffer from a really bad malady called cerebral-rectal inversion.


----------



## JWalters (Dec 4, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> DFO is "done fell out".
> 
> I say, "what happened to her?"
> 
> ...



This literally made me laugh out loud. REAL loud. I would have asked that as well.


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 12, 2015)

For someone not playing with a full deck...

Chronic Microdeckia


----------



## johnrsemt (Jan 12, 2015)

she is having 'fits' again.
She takes 'mothballs' for her 'bike' problems (Haldol for physc).


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 12, 2015)

From the fire side;
CHAOS = Chief has arrived on scene


----------



## TrueNorthMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

Edison medicine (defib, etc....) 
WADAO (Weak and dizzy all over)


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jan 14, 2015)

Acute A-C-T... Or needing to fill out an ID10T form...


----------



## samiam (Mar 5, 2015)

Acute Lead Poisoning


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2015)

samiam said:


> Acute Lead Poisoning



Lol that took me a second


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 5, 2015)

TMB - Too Many Birthdays


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

performing a wallet biopsy: looking for someone's ID/insurance information


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2015)

Status dramaticus


----------



## samiam (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone posted CTD (circling the drain) and FDGB (Fall Down Go Boom) (I have actually seen this one as the CC in the ER tracking system) are my two personal favorites!


----------



## CdnArmyMedic (Jun 11, 2015)

Psych patients having an event:
CCFCCP - Coo coo for coca coca puffs (for those of us that remember them)

Patient is dead - gardening from the other side

When someone does something stupid - a momentary lapse in judgement.


----------



## LiveForTheTones (Jun 21, 2015)

wannabeHFD said:


> Only if its coupled with the common disease known as stupidity. Clearly she didnt think it through if she was trying to get out of a $100-$200 ticket and opted for an $800 car ride



You'd be surprised at how many people around where I live think that being transported is on the taxpayer's dime and not theirs.
Or think their insurance is gonna cover it. But then they get that bill and it's like, "SURPRISE!!"
I'm thinking it should start being delivered in the form of someone popping out of an ambulance-shaped cake...


----------



## RedAirplane (Jul 4, 2015)

A friend once referred to pulling something out of your a** as "direct anal extraction."

So now he can say "direct extraction" to me and I know he's calling BS on something, but nobody else does.

However, he's not in EMS, but I think it's still really fitting.


----------



## FLAEMT (Nov 26, 2016)

Incarceritus - Prior to being taken to county lock up by LEO, PT would have the all to sudden chest pains complaint.


----------



## Chef (Dec 13, 2016)

FDGB...that's hilarious!!! We always use Dead Right There (as you point at the recently deceased person) on the VFD.


----------



## EMT9396 (Mar 21, 2017)

chicken brief 
hispanics saying "she cant breathe"


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 21, 2017)

EMT9396 said:


> chicken brief
> hispanics saying "she cant breathe"


¡Ay, que gringo! If you're gonna do it, do it right...it's "cheeken-breef"

Where did you learn this anyhow, noob? "El Fey-boo?"


----------



## Albert Reyes (Apr 10, 2017)

I got the HOLY GHOST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doomedtheory (Dec 2, 2017)

Our medical director during a simulation excersize: does the patient have hyponarcanemia?


----------



## charliefox42 (Mar 15, 2018)

I used to use FDGB all the time on my reports....never got questioned about it


----------



## mantree (Aug 6, 2018)

FLAEMT said:


> Incarceritus - Prior to being taken to county lock up by LEO, PT would have the all to sudden chest pains complaint.


We call it a handcuff allergy.


----------



## mantree (Aug 6, 2018)

When a patient has multiple "CC" we call it poly-ouchieitus


----------



## johnrsemt (Aug 6, 2018)

Had a cop ask a prisoner (drunk) if he wanted to go to jail or the hospital.  He looked at me,  then my partner (driver)  stated that he had gone to the hospital with my driver before, and he was the worst driver ever, and would rather go to jail.   He walked over to the police car and let himself in the back door.
Partner was upset, he had never seen the guy before and had only worked in that county for a month.

The rest of us were laughing so hard the guy could have escaped


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 24, 2020)

We call the auto-pulse a geezer squeezer


----------



## Phillyrube (Apr 1, 2020)

TrueNorthMedic said:


> Edison medicine (defib, etc....)
> WADAO (Weak and dizzy all over)


That's what we called it when we tazed someone.


----------



## Knuckles (May 26, 2021)

wannabeHFD said:


> Only if its coupled with the common disease known as stupidity. Clearly she didnt think it through if she was trying to get out of a $100-$200 ticket and opted for an $800 car ride



She’s not stupid, she suffers from a common condition called Colon-Cranial Inversion (head up her arse).


----------



## The Possum (Aug 30, 2021)

"Pop Drop". When the family calls 911 because grandpa at home is allegedly "sick." This normally occurs the day before a holiday weekend begins. Signs include arriving at the call residence and finding the Pts family in the driveway and their SUV packed. You then take the elderly parent away for some state/county sponsored babysitting while the family goes to Wally World.


----------



## Emily Starton (Sep 1, 2021)

Be nice to me. I dispense the happy pills.


----------



## sirenman (Feb 9, 2022)

we see a few here with "rectal cranial inversion"....head up their butt!!!!!


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 19, 2022)

Where I work PT now, people are shocked when they get a $6,000 ambulance bill:  130 miles to the closest hospital.
Usually people catch the fun bus with a 1 way ticket gamble their money away and then call 911 for a ride close to their home and are shocked to get a bill.
More shocked when they are taken to court and have to pay.


----------

